# PC se cuelga viendo cámaras IP a través de NVR



## sjcronchi (Jun 30, 2015)

Estimados:
necesito de vuestra ayuda. Tengo un problema. Instalé 14 cámaras IP en un nvr marca Seenergy modelo SVR-516. Las cámaras andan bien, el nvr graba todas las cámaras, funciona todo de 10 más iva el minuto, pero la pc que uso para visualizar el nvr se cuelga pasadas unas horas viendo las cámaras. El cliente quiere tener la compu prendida las 24 hs. El nvr sólo se puede ver por red, no tiene salida de video. Está conectado a un router TP-Link de 1000 mbps, al cual también están conectados:
 - dos switches que tienen las cámaras, 
 - la pc para visualizar las mismas,
 - el nvr.

La compu es nueva, se usa solamente para ver las cámaras, es una pc gamer, con 4 gb de ram. Toda esta red es exclusiva para las cámaras. No hay otra cosa conectada en la red que no sea lo que les menciono.

La verdad me ha sobrepasado, no puedo hallar la solución y el cliente se está poniendo nerviosillo, con razón...

Bueno, espero que me puedan dar una mano para resolver este problema.
Desde ya, a vuestra disposición para ampliar la info de este tema.
Saludos,
Sergio


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2015)

Pues a saber.
Empieza por lo más sencillo, pon un sai o algo que quite cortes/ruido de la red.
O prueba con otro PC, mejor un portátil con las baterías puestas por si hay cortes de corriente.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Jun 30, 2015)

Seria bueno tener un poco mas de detalles del hardware del PC, ademas trata de ver si puedes crear un log de los recursos y procesos abierto como para tener una idea de que pasa cuando falla.

Pequeño tutorial para crear el log:http://www.instantfundas.com/2012/03/how-to-record-cpu-and-memory-usage-over.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

No se si tenga que ver , pero algunas "aceleraciones de hardware" traen problemas con video


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola, ¿a que nivel se cuelga? me refiero si solo la aplicación, el windows, o totalmente el hardwarde de la PC.

La aplicación para visualizar las cámaras, es vía WEB, o es especifica para el DVR (un programa  .EXE) tienes los elementos para que la aplicacion funcione correctamente como puede ser .Net Framework, JAVA, firewall o Activex, con sus versiones correspondientes.

Incluso pueden ser los CODECS para visualizar el video, como mediaplayer, quicktime...en fin la lista puede ser infinita, y solo lo puedes saber en el manual del DVR.

A veces hasta el "administrador de energia" de windows suele dar problemas, y al "dormir" la maquina no suele regresar al estado como debiera.

Te dejo saludos y ojala explanaras mejor la sintomatologia que se te presenta.


----------



## sjcronchi (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola gente!!! gracias por vuestros consejos... a ver... la pc es una amd de 4 núcleos a 2.4 Ghz con 4Gb de RAM, no tengo bien qué núcleo es pero apenas vaya trataré de averiguar... La pc se cuelga completamente, no se puede mover el mouse, no se puede hacer nada... con respecto al administrador de energía, ya modifiqué esa opción poniendo "Alto rendimiento" pues me habían comentado lo mismo, pero sigue el problema... mañana le colocaré un estabilizador de energía, y probaré la opción de grabar un log de recursos, gracias por la idea!!!! y nuevamente gracias por participar y tratar de ayudarme...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola sjcronchi:

¿Has probado a vaciar los archivos temporales que se van acumulando con el paso del tiempo?.

Son una burrada de megas en pocas horas que ralentizan todo y pueden llegar a bloquear.

Por ejemplo:

Enciendes el sistema y borra archivos temporales al cabo de 1 hora o menos. 

Pasada otra hora haces lo mismo.

Si el tiempo conseguido sin cuelgue es mayor, ya sabes lo que es.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 6, 2015)

Si tomamos en cuenta que el equipo es nuevo y ni el Mouse responde, es un síntoma de que la Memoria RAM, o no es la adecuada para la Mother Board, o no se encuentra debidamente configurada en el BIOS a través del SETUP de la maquina.

En algunas raras ocasiones es necesario dejar establecido de manera manual las propiedades de la memoria RAM, aquí en México le llamamos "LATENCIAS" y es importante como en tu caso revisar esta configuración.

Si buscas por internet podrás encontrar como y con que información configurar el bios de tu motherboard; inlusive hay software como CPU-Z o El AIDA, con los que podrás auxiliarte.

Con este software podras obtener mas informacion que bien podria ayudarte a saber por que se "cuelga" la motherboard.

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

sjcronchi dijo:


> Hola gente!!! gracias por vuestros consejos... a ver... la pc es una amd de 4 núcleos a 2.4 Ghz con 4Gb de RAM, no tengo bien qué núcleo es pero apenas vaya trataré de averiguar... La pc se cuelga completamente, no se puede mover el mouse, no se puede hacer nada... con respecto al administrador de energía, ya modifiqué esa opción poniendo "Alto rendimiento" pues me habían comentado lo mismo, pero sigue el problema... mañana le colocaré un estabilizador de energía, y probaré la opción de grabar un log de recursos, gracias por la idea!!!! y nuevamente gracias por participar y tratar de ayudarme...



En realidad,no es un problema de administración de energía.
Es una custión de rendimiento de la configuración del windows "propiedades del sistema/opciones avanzadas/configuración".

Pero me parece más acertado, buscar un cambio del software de administración de las cámaras,u otra versión del mismo(puede que esa versión este "pinchada").
Porque *concordando con Dearlana*, lo que sospecho, *es una acumulación de archivos basura*.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Jul 10, 2015)

Como sjcronchi dice que queda completamente congelado el equipo no creo que el problema sea el software de las cámaras o temporales, yo revisaría las RAM, la fuente y drivers. 

Seria bueno saber si el pc tiene tarjeta de vídeo y si es que tiene cual es, también seria bueno saber el modelo de la fuente de poder o la marca y potencia, he visto varias veces problema de estabilidad en equipos a los que le agregan tarjetas de vídeo de gama alta por tener una fuente que no es de suficiente potencia.

Que sistema operativo usas en el PC?


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 10, 2015)

Si bién es cierto, que podría haber en la ram, un area defectuosa, *esta produce el fallo luego de horas*, lo que implica que la zona de errores, está en sectores avanzados de la misma.
*Y a esos sectores, se llega por medio de la acumulación de archivos.*

*Esa misma situación podría darse con sectores del HD*, ya que si los archivos de paginación son muy grandes, mientras no se llegue al sector conflictivo, no pasará nada, pero luego de unas horas....


----------



## sjcronchi (Jul 15, 2015)

Estimadísimos:
gracias por todos los mensajes de este post. Les cuento que creo resolvimos el problema. El NVR pedía que la pc tenga 4 gb de RAM, y la PC los tenía, pero qué pasa, al tener placa de video onboard, ésta reservaba 2 GB, entonces quedaba con 2 GB libres. Agregué 4 Gb más, y hoy ya lleva 48 hs sin colgarse. Así que creo que ese problema está resuelto!!!!! Ahora tengo otro problema que es el siguiente, tengo un par de cámaras que se ven a través del internet explorer (siempre a través de la LAN) pero no se ven en el nvr. Pero bueno, ya es un tema para ver con el soporte técnico de la empresa que me vendió el equipamiento.
Nuevamente, gracias por ayudarme.
El sistema operativo es windows 7 64 bits!


----------



## delfin43 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola tengo un NVR Seenergy 516 y no logro ver mis camaras desde el exterior o sea por internet, ya que en forma local no tengo problemas. El problema es cuando quiero acceder desde otro sitio. Espero repuesta. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2019)

NAT

Esa es la palabra clave.

Si puedes entrar sin configurar en NAT es que tu router es una basura.
Si la cámara tiene algún método de obviar eso entonces lee el manual de la cámara.

Doy por hecho que conoces tú IP externa o que tienes un dominio , si no, claro eso es lo primero-primero. Para llamar a alguien por teléfono lo primero es saber que teléfono tiene y lo segundo marcarlo. Lo tercero es el NAT; que el teléfono descuelgue. .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2019)

delfin43 dijo:


> Espero repuesta.


Tenes que conocer la IP de tu equipo (o tener un DNS), además tenes que configurar un "virtual host" ubicado en un DMZ para rutear las conexiones entrantes a tu red y minimizar el área de ataque externa.


----------

